# Fire tornado



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty kick-ass.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-11086299


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, as if a regular tornado weren't bad enough, now they have to add flames?!?


----------

